# guarding (conductive materials and equipment) - electrical



## incaprincess

Hi. I just need to know if "guarding" in this context is "protección".

Here's the sentence (it's from a safety manual):
If an employee must handle long dimensional conductive objects, the hazard must be minimized by the use of insulation, *guarding* or material handling techniques 


Would it be... 
...por el uso de aislamiento, protección y técnicas de procesamiento de materiales.

(By the way, I got "procesamiento de materiales" from PROZ. http://www.proz.com/kudoz/spanish_t...ring/1072264-procesamiento_de_materiales.html)


Thanks!


----------



## Vell Bruixot

incaprincess said:


> "guarding"
> 
> or material handling techniques



In this context, it means the use of  barriers


material handling techniques  = técnicas de manejo del material


----------



## Keahi

Hola.
Guarding = barreras o prtecciones, cualquiera de las dos son utilizadas.
Para "material handling techniques" yo usaría "técnicas de manipulación de materiales", hay una sutil diferencia entre manipulación y manejo que puede ser importante.
Manejo, se dice cuando se habla del almacenamiento, la distribución, el transporte, etc. de un material. (término casi siempre usado para el tratamiento de mercancías).
Manipulación, puede ser utilizado como sinónimo de manejo pero sirve también para trabajos esporádicos y no especializados (de tratamiento de mercancías).
Un saludo.


----------



## el_novato

Hola.

¿Has considerado "guardas" para "guarding" y "técnicas de manejo de material(es)"?


----------



## incaprincess

Oh. So guarding isn't a verb in this sentence?  It's a noun, right?


----------



## incaprincess

el_novato said:


> Hola.
> 
> Has considerado "guardas" para "guarding" y "técnicas de manejo de material(es)"?



How about 'guardas de protección'????


----------



## guitaric60

Hola:

I would use either "protección" or "barreras".

Enrique


----------



## incaprincess

guitaric60 said:


> Hola:
> 
> I would use either "protección" or "barreras".
> 
> Enrique




How about barreras de protección??


----------



## guitaric60

_Barreras de protección_ would be okay, I suppose. I certainly would not say it is wrong, but it is slightly more specific than the source. Given that the English only says "guarding", my inclination would be to stay as generic as the source text is, and only say "protecciones".

Saludos,
Enrique


----------



## incaprincess

guitaric60 said:


> _Barreras de protección_ would be okay, I suppose. I certainly would not say it is wrong, but it is slightly more specific than the source. Given that the English only says "guarding", my inclination would be to stay as generic as the source text is, and only say "protecciones".
> 
> Saludos,
> Enrique



Ok, thanks!!!!


----------

